# check and bar



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here--
I think I know the answer to this but thought I would check anyway.
I have a pair that the hen is a blue bar and the cock is a check. One baby is a check and the other is a blue bar. Is this sex linked or just the way the genes got passed out. My guess is it's the way the gene's got passed out.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

fastpitch dad said:


> I think I know the answer to this but thought I would check anyway.
> I have a pair that the hen is a blue bar and the cock is a check. One baby is a check and the other is a blue bar. Is this sex linked or just the way the genes got passed out. My guess is it's the way the gene's got passed out.


 No this is not sex linked your cock is checked which is the dominant pattern (patterns are not color) The cock in this case is inpure for bar he is mated to bared bird that is pure for bar.Because the cock is inpure for bar meanes he can pass off a bar gene the youngster that is bared will be pure for bar that bird got a bar gene from the cock and a bar gene from the hen which makes that youngster pure for bar. You must keep in mined that all genes are passed in pairs to the young except in the case of color in which the cock passes 2 and the hen only 1.With pattern a inpure check can pass off a check and a bar gene.. ..GEORGE


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here--
Thanks George, That was well explained.


----------



## fastpitch dad (Nov 21, 2007)

Fastpitch here-- 
What if you have two checks and one baby is a bar. would that just be a masked gene.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It would mean both parents had one gene for check and one for bar  Since bar is recessive to check, it didn't show up in the parents.


----------

